# BSOD and nwifi.sys



## professor_skunk (Jun 30, 2009)

I would appreciate some assistance with this problem.

I keep getting the BSOD with a message there's a problem with my nwifi.sys file. I have updated all network adapters so I'm running out of ideas. I tried to attach the minidump file but I received an 'Invalid file' error code.

Any advice anyone can give would be much appreciated


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You must zip up the file before attaching it. Dump files aren't allowed unless they're zipped.

But before you go through that, try submitting the stuff in this post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html
It'll contain the dump files and a lot of other information that may help.


----------



## GeekTech (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey there, Try this registry cleaner, I use this and this fix 99 my problems



professor_skunk said:


> I would appreciate some assistance with this problem.
> 
> I keep getting the BSOD with a message there's a problem with my nwifi.sys file. I have updated all network adapters so I'm running out of ideas. I tried to attach the minidump file but I received an 'Invalid file' error code.
> 
> Any advice anyone can give would be much appreciated


----------



## professor_skunk (Jun 30, 2009)

I followed your instructions and attached the zipped file. Thanks for looking at this


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

We don't recommend the use of registry cleaners in these forums. Please read the pinned topic here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...7-support/announcement-registry-cleaners.html

This service failed: http://www.blackviper.com/Windows_7/Services/Net.Msmq_Listener_Adapter.htm It may/may not be significant - we won't know until we look into it further.

Uninstall all Microsoft .NET stuff from Control Panel...Programs...Uninstall a program.
Then update to the latest version of v3.5 from Windows Updates (likely under the optional updates). I'd believe that this would have some effect on your errors, even if it wasn't the main cause.

Gather up your registration info on BitDefender Internet Security.
Select a free antivirus (such as "Avira Free" - search Google for it) and download it.
Uninstall the BitDefender Internet Security and *IMMEDIATELY* install the other antivirus. Ensure that your Windows firewall is turned on.

Then wait to see if you get a BSOD.

IMO it's most likely that this is being caused by the BitDefender - but that's just a hunch based on the wide spread of internet associated errors. I've seen quite a few problems of this sort that were sorted out by uninstalling an Internet Security application.

If that doesn't work, then we'll move on to other things.


----------



## professor_skunk (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi

I followed your instructions and removed Bitdefender, installed Avira, remove .Net V1 and installed v3.5 along with SP1 and retried.

Unfortunately I am still receiving the BSOD and nwifi.sys error line.

Do you have any other suggestions?

Regards


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please upload the latest memory dump files (located in C:\Windows\Minidump)
Zip them up, then upload the .zip file with your next post.


----------



## professor_skunk (Jun 30, 2009)

OK, here's the mini-dump.

Thanks


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Marvell wireless driver is mentioned in the stack shortly before the nwifi.sys - indicates to me that this is a networking issue.

Here's a listing of the older drivers:

```
pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:53 2006 [B]low level access layer for CD/DVD/BD devices[/B]
avgio.sys    Thu Feb 22 09:57:32 2007 [B]Avira - if this is a new install it's safe to ignore[/B]
ASPI32.SYS   Wed Jul 17 12:05:08 2002 [B]Adaptec's ASPI Layer[/B]
SSPORT.sys   Tue Nov 21 23:41:42 2006 [B]32bit Port Contention Driver by Samsung[/B]
```
I wonder if it's the SSPORT.sys driver that's causing this. To be sure, I suggest running Driver Verifier. Please read the instructions completely as the use of Driver Verifier can cause your system to not boot into Windows:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


----------



## professor_skunk (Jun 30, 2009)

I know that this is something to do with a wireless driver as the system only crashes when I'm trying to back-up to a ReadyNAS disk (running Acronis True Home).

I followed your instructions to run Driver Verifier. Following the 'automatically select unsigned drivers' step 3 of the 4 drivers you had identified came up (the exception being the Avira driver). I did not select any other drivers.

I rebooted but did not get the bsod. The system re-booted normally.

Do you have any further suggestions?

Regards, 

Prof Skunk


----------



## professor_skunk (Jun 30, 2009)

I misread your instructions. Where you said "Reboot system and wait for it to crash..." probably should read "Reboot system and rep[eat the procedure which caused your system to crash..." am I correct?

I have attached the minidump.

Thanks


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

There's a lot of difficulty with the "Wait for the crash statement" in the procedure. I've revised it to this:


> Reboot the system and wait for it to crash to the Blue Screen. Continue to use your system normally, and if you know what causes the crash, do that repeatedly. The objective here is to get the system to crash because Driver Verifier is stressing the drivers out.


Does this sound better to you?

Your dump file pointed to this driver as being at fault:

```
850fc000 8511b260   snman380 snman380.sys Tue Sep 16 13:09:22 2008 (48CFE842)
```
This is likely to belong to the Snapshot function of Acronis True Image. I'd suggest uninstalling Acronis to verify if this is the cause. You may want to check with Acronis to see if a more recent version is available.

Here's the dump file:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\Downloads\minidump\Mini070709-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82000000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82117c70
Debug session time: Mon Jul  6 23:10:18.661 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:35.774
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {e1, de434fe8, 0, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snman380.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snman380.sys
Probably caused by : snman380.sys ( snman380+12a6e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;!thread;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000e1, Synchronization object address is bogus or pageable.
Arg2: de434fe8, Synchronization object address.
Arg3: 00000000
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_e1

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  TrueImageHomeSe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 822ea5a7 to 820cdb0d

STACK_TEXT:  
a706cab4 822ea5a7 000000c4 000000e1 de434fe8 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
a706cad4 822e4eaa de434fe8 00000000 00000000 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x32
a706caec 822ef4c1 de434fe8 de434fdc de434fa0 nt!VfUtilCheckSyncObjectNonPaged+0x30
a706cafc 8510ea6e de434fe8 de434fbc 8510063f nt!VerifierKeInitializeSpinLock+0x19
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
a706cb00 de434fe8 de434fbc 8510063f de4a0efc snman380+0x12a6e
a706cb04 de434fbc 8510063f de4a0efc de434fa0 0xde434fe8
a706cb08 8510063f de4a0efc de434fa0 8510b291 0xde434fbc
a706cb0c de4a0efc de434fa0 8510b291 00000002 snman380+0x463f
a706cc0c 822e26be 891c8a48 de474f68 89ca02c0 0xde4a0efc
a706cc30 8204492d de474fd8 de474f68 891c8a48 nt!IovCallDriver+0x23f
a706cc44 822466a1 89ca02c0 de474f68 de474fd8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
a706cc64 82246e46 891c8a48 89ca02c0 0012e900 nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0x1d9
a706cd00 82247f10 891c8a48 de474f68 00000000 nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x6b7
a706cd34 8204ac7a 00000478 00000000 00000000 nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x2a
a706cd34 77255e74 00000478 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
0012e97c 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77255e74


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
snman380+12a6e
8510ea6e ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  snman380+12a6e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: snman380

IMAGE_NAME:  snman380.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48cfe842

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_e1_VRF_snman380+12a6e

BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_e1_VRF_snman380+12a6e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 8213786c
THREAD 88a416f0  Cid 11b0.154c  Teb: 7ffdf000 Win32Thread: fd026840 RUNNING on processor 3
IRP List:
    Unable to read nt!_IRP @ de474f68
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 8210f394
Owning Process            899c2830       Image:         TrueImageHomeSe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
ffdf0000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      29216        
Context Switch Count      5180             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x00751600
Stack Init a706d000 Current a706c4c0 Base a706d000 Limit a706a000 Call 0
Priority 15 BasePriority 13 PriorityDecrement 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
a706cab4 822ea5a7 000000c4 000000e1 de434fe8 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
a706cad4 822e4eaa de434fe8 00000000 00000000 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x32
a706caec 822ef4c1 de434fe8 de434fdc de434fa0 nt!VfUtilCheckSyncObjectNonPaged+0x30
a706cafc 8510ea6e de434fe8 de434fbc 8510063f nt!VerifierKeInitializeSpinLock+0x19
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
a706cb00 de434fe8 de434fbc 8510063f de4a0efc snman380+0x12a6e
a706cb04 de434fbc 8510063f de4a0efc de434fa0 0xde434fe8
a706cb08 8510063f de4a0efc de434fa0 8510b291 0xde434fbc
a706cb0c de4a0efc de434fa0 8510b291 00000002 snman380+0x463f
a706cc0c 822e26be 891c8a48 de474f68 89ca02c0 0xde4a0efc
a706cc30 8204492d de474fd8 de474f68 891c8a48 nt!IovCallDriver+0x23f
a706cc44 822466a1 89ca02c0 de474f68 de474fd8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
a706cc64 82246e46 891c8a48 89ca02c0 0012e900 nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0x1d9
a706cd00 82247f10 891c8a48 de474f68 00000000 nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x6b7
a706cd34 8204ac7a 00000478 00000000 00000000 nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x2a
a706cd34 77255e74 00000478 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a (FPO: [0,3] TrapFrame @ a706cd64)
0012e97c 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77255e74

eax=85f4e120 ebx=de434fe8 ecx=82100200 edx=00000100 esi=85f4e13c edi=00000000
eip=820cdb0d esp=a706ca98 ebp=a706cab4 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
820cdb0d 8be5            mov     esp,ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
a706cab4 822ea5a7 000000c4 000000e1 de434fe8 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
a706cad4 822e4eaa de434fe8 00000000 00000000 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x32
a706caec 822ef4c1 de434fe8 de434fdc de434fa0 nt!VfUtilCheckSyncObjectNonPaged+0x30
a706cafc 8510ea6e de434fe8 de434fbc 8510063f nt!VerifierKeInitializeSpinLock+0x19
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
a706cb00 de434fe8 de434fbc 8510063f de4a0efc snman380+0x12a6e
a706cb04 de434fbc 8510063f de4a0efc de434fa0 0xde434fe8
a706cb08 8510063f de4a0efc de434fa0 8510b291 0xde434fbc
a706cb0c de4a0efc de434fa0 8510b291 00000002 snman380+0x463f
a706cc0c 822e26be 891c8a48 de474f68 89ca02c0 0xde4a0efc
a706cc30 8204492d de474fd8 de474f68 891c8a48 nt!IovCallDriver+0x23f
a706cc44 822466a1 89ca02c0 de474f68 de474fd8 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
a706cc64 82246e46 891c8a48 89ca02c0 0012e900 nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0x1d9
a706cd00 82247f10 891c8a48 de474f68 00000000 nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x6b7
a706cd34 8204ac7a 00000478 00000000 00000000 nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x2a
a706cd34 77255e74 00000478 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a (FPO: [0,3] TrapFrame @ a706cd64)
0012e97c 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77255e74
start    end        module name
80402000 80409000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
80409000 80479000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
80479000 8048a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
8048a000 80492000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80492000 804d3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
804d3000 805b3000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
805b3000 805e2000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
80604000 80680000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80680000 8068d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8068d000 806d3000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
806d3000 806dc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
806dc000 806e4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
806e4000 8070b000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
8070b000 8071a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8071a000 80729000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
80729000 80773000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
80773000 8077a000   intelide intelide.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
8077a000 80788000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
80788000 80798000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
80798000 807a0000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
807a0000 807be000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
807be000 807f0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
807f0000 80800000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
82000000 823b9000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 11 00:16:30 2009 (49E0199E)
823b9000 823ec000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
82606000 82677000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:30:03 2009 (49E01CCB)
82677000 82782000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
82782000 827ad000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
827ad000 827e8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
84c08000 84cf0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:46:42 2009 (49E020B2)
84cf0000 84d0b000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
84d0b000 84d8d340   timntr   timntr.sys   Fri Sep 12 10:50:29 2008 (48CA81B5)
84d8e000 84dcc000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
84dcc000 84de4000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
84e00000 84e0a000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:32:37 2009 (49C26595)
84e0d000 84f1d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
84f1d000 84f56000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
84f56000 84fe3000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
84fe3000 84ffb000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:32 2008 (47918F6C)
85008000 850f3900   tdrpm174 tdrpm174.sys Tue Nov 18 05:05:06 2008 (49229352)
850f4000 850fc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
850fc000 8511b260   snman380 snman380.sys Tue Sep 16 13:09:22 2008 (48CFE842)
8511c000 8512b000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
8512b000 85152000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
85152000 85163000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
85163000 85184000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
85184000 8518d000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
851ad000 851b8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
851b8000 851c1000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
851c1000 851d0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
851d0000 851db000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
851db000 851f5000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
851f5000 851ff000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
8cc09000 8d10f000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri May 15 23:51:08 2009 (4A0E382C)
8d10f000 8d1ae000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
8d1ae000 8d1ba000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8d1ba000 8d1e0000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Fri Mar 06 04:06:03 2009 (49B0E77B)
8d1e0000 8d1eb000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8d1eb000 8d1fa000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8d60e000 8d64f000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8d64f000 8d65a000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8d65a000 8d671000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8d671000 8d67c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8d67c000 8d69f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8d69f000 8d6ae000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8d6ae000 8d6c2000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8d6c2000 8d6d7000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8d6d7000 8d6e2900   pcouffin pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:53 2006 (457584B9)
8d6e3000 8d6f3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
8d6f3000 8d6fe000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8d6fe000 8d709000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8d709000 8d70a380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8d70b000 8d735000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
8d735000 8d73f000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8d73f000 8d74c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8d74c000 8d781000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8d781000 8d78b000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
8d78b000 8d79c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8d79c000 8d7b6000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 05:48:48 2009 (49EEE800)
8d7b6000 8d7e3000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8e609000 8e62e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8e62e000 8e66d000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:43:01 2009 (49E01FD5)
8e66d000 8e676000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8e676000 8e67d000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8e67d000 8e684000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8e68d000 8e693380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8e694000 8e6a0000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8e6a0000 8e6c1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8e6c1000 8e6c9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8e6c9000 8e6d1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8e6d1000 8e6dc000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8e6dc000 8e6ea000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8e6ea000 8e6f3000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e6f3000 8e709000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8e709000 8e71d000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
8e71d000 8e765000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
8e765000 8e797000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
8e797000 8e7ad000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
8e7ad000 8e7b1fa0   jswpslwf jswpslwf.sys Thu May 15 06:28:43 2008 (482C105B)
8e7b2000 8e7c0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8e7c0000 8e7d3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e7d3000 8e7d8a00   ssmdrv   ssmdrv.sys   Tue May 05 06:05:18 2009 (4A000F5E)
8e80b000 8e847000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8e847000 8e851000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8e851000 8e868000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
8e868000 8e884000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Mar 24 11:47:23 2009 (49C9008B)
8e884000 8e885800   avgio    avgio.sys    Thu Feb 22 09:57:32 2007 (45DDAF5C)
8e886000 8e88a080   ASPI32   ASPI32.SYS   Wed Jul 17 12:05:08 2002 (3D3595B4)
8e88b000 8e898000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
8e898000 8e8a3000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8e8a3000 8e8ab000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8e8ab000 8e8b5000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8e8b5000 8e8ca000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8e8ca000 8e8cb700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8e8cc000 8e8d9000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:14:09 2008 (47919531)
8e8d9000 8e8f0000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8e8f0000 8e8fa000   usbprint usbprint.sys Sat Jan 19 01:14:40 2008 (47919550)
8e8fa000 8e903000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8e903000 8e913000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
8e913000 8e91b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8e91b000 8e966b00   MRVW24B  MRVW24B.sys  Wed Mar 19 03:10:53 2008 (47E0BC7D)
8e967000 8e976000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8e976000 8e97f000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
8e97f000 8e99a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
8e99a000 8e9ae000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Mon Mar 23 07:32:14 2009 (49C7733E)
8e9ae000 8e9b7480   tifsfilt tifsfilt.sys Fri Sep 12 10:50:40 2008 (48CA81C0)
8e9c0000 8e9df000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
8e9df000 8e9f5000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
980a0000 982a2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 07:39:34 2009 (49EDB076)
982c0000 982c9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
982e0000 9832c000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Apr 11 00:23:23 2009 (49E01B3B)
98330000 9833e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Apr 11 02:22:03 2009 (49E0370B)
9e805000 9e8b5000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
9e8b5000 9e8c5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9e8c5000 9e8ef000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
9e8ef000 9e8f9000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
9e8f9000 9e90c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
9e90c000 9e977000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
9e977000 9e994000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
9e994000 9e99d000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:29 2008 (4791910D)
9e99d000 9e9b6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9e9b6000 9e9cb000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9e9cb000 9e9ec000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
a040e000 a0447000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
a0447000 a045f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
a045f000 a0486000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
a0486000 a04d2000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
a04d2000 a04d9000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:28 2008 (47918F68)
a04d9000 a05b7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
a05b7000 a05c1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
a05c1000 a05c8000   SSPORT   SSPORT.sys   Tue Nov 21 23:41:42 2006 (4563D506)
a05c8000 a05d4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:06 2009 (49E0208E)
a05d4000 a05e8580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)
a05e9000 a05fb000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)

Unloaded modules:
8e9b8000 8e9c0000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8518d000 8519a000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8519a000 851a5000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
851a5000 851ad000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8e684000 8e68d000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
8068d000 806d3000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
8e71d000 8e765000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
8e886000 8e88a080   ASPI32   ASPI32.SYS   Wed Jul 17 12:05:08 2002 (3D3595B4)
9e994000 9e99d000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:29 2008 (4791910D)
80798000 807a0000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
807a0000 807be000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
8d79c000 8d7b6000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 05:48:48 2009 (49EEE800)
8cc09000 8d10f000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Fri May 15 23:51:08 2009 (4A0E382C)
982e0000 9832c000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Apr 11 00:23:23 2009 (49E01B3B)
8e884000 8e885800   avgio    avgio.sys    Thu Feb 22 09:57:32 2007 (45DDAF5C)
8e99a000 8e9ae000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Mon Mar 23 07:32:14 2009 (49C7733E)
8e868000 8e884000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Mar 24 11:47:23 2009 (49C9008B)
8e67d000 8e684000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8048a000 80492000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
9e99d000 9e9b6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
98330000 9833e000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Apr 11 02:22:03 2009 (49E0370B)
8e9df000 8e9f5000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
84dcc000 84de4000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
804d3000 805b3000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
85163000 85184000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
80492000 804d3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
8e88b000 8e898000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
85184000 8518d000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8e851000 8e868000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
85152000 85163000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
8e609000 8e62e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8e8a3000 8e8ab000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8e898000 8e8a3000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8e8ab000 8e8b5000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8d10f000 8d1ae000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
8512b000 85152000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
851d0000 851db000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
807f0000 80800000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
8d781000 8d78b000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
807be000 807f0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8e66d000 8e676000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
84cf0000 84d0b000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
84e00000 84e0a000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 11:32:37 2009 (49C26595)
823b9000 823ec000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
84f56000 84fe3000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
8e62e000 8e66d000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:43:01 2009 (49E01FD5)
8e903000 8e913000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
8e68d000 8e693380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8e8fa000 8e903000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
9e90c000 9e977000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
80773000 8077a000   intelide intelide.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
851c1000 851d0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8e7ad000 8e7b1fa0   jswpslwf jswpslwf.sys Thu May 15 06:28:43 2008 (482C105B)
8d6f3000 8d6fe000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8e976000 8e97f000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
80402000 80409000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
8d70b000 8d735000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
82606000 82677000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:30:03 2009 (49E01CCB)
9e8b5000 9e8c5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8e97f000 8e99a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
80409000 80479000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Apr 11 02:23:19 2009 (49E03757)
8e967000 8e976000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8d6fe000 8d709000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8e913000 8e91b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
80788000 80798000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
9e9b6000 9e9cb000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
8e91b000 8e966b00   MRVW24B  MRVW24B.sys  Wed Mar 19 03:10:53 2008 (47E0BC7D)
9e9cb000 9e9ec000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
8e9c0000 8e9df000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
a040e000 a0447000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
a0447000 a045f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
8e6d1000 8e6dc000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
806dc000 806e4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
805b3000 805e2000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
82782000 827ad000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
8d735000 8d73f000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8511c000 8512b000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
82677000 82782000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
8d671000 8d67c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
9e8ef000 9e8f9000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8d67c000 8d69f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8d78b000 8d79c000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8e7b2000 8e7c0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8e765000 8e797000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
827ad000 827e8000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
8e6dc000 8e6ea000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8e847000 8e851000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
82000000 823b9000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Sat Apr 11 00:16:30 2009 (49E0199E)
84e0d000 84f1d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
8e676000 8e67d000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
9e8c5000 9e8ef000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:43:27 2009 (49E01FEF)
8e797000 8e7ad000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
84fe3000 84ffb000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:32 2008 (47918F6C)
8070b000 8071a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
a04d2000 a04d9000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:28 2008 (47918F68)
806e4000 8070b000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
8077a000 80788000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
8d6d7000 8d6e2900   pcouffin pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:53 2006 (457584B9)
a04d9000 a05b7000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
8d7b6000 8d7e3000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
80479000 8048a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
8e6ea000 8e6f3000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8d65a000 8d671000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8d69f000 8d6ae000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8d6ae000 8d6c2000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8d6c2000 8d6d7000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8e80b000 8e847000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8e6c1000 8e6c9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8e6c9000 8e6d1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
9e8f9000 9e90c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8d1ba000 8d1e0000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Fri Mar 06 04:06:03 2009 (49B0E77B)
a05b7000 a05c1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
851f5000 851ff000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
851db000 851f5000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
8e709000 8e71d000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
850fc000 8511b260   snman380 snman380.sys Tue Sep 16 13:09:22 2008 (48CFE842)
850f4000 850fc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
9e805000 9e8b5000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
a0486000 a04d2000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
a045f000 a0486000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
9e977000 9e994000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
8e7d3000 8e7d8a00   ssmdrv   ssmdrv.sys   Tue May 05 06:05:18 2009 (4A000F5E)
a05c1000 a05c8000   SSPORT   SSPORT.sys   Tue Nov 21 23:41:42 2006 (4563D506)
8d60e000 8d64f000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8d709000 8d70a380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
84c08000 84cf0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:46:42 2009 (49E020B2)
a05c8000 a05d4000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:06 2009 (49E0208E)
8d64f000 8d65a000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
85008000 850f3900   tdrpm174 tdrpm174.sys Tue Nov 18 05:05:06 2008 (49229352)
8e6f3000 8e709000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8d6e3000 8d6f3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
8e9ae000 8e9b7480   tifsfilt tifsfilt.sys Fri Sep 12 10:50:40 2008 (48CA81C0)
84d0b000 84d8d340   timntr   timntr.sys   Fri Sep 12 10:50:29 2008 (48CA81B5)
982c0000 982c9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
851b8000 851c1000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
851ad000 851b8000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8d73f000 8d74c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8e8d9000 8e8f0000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8e8ca000 8e8cb700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8d1eb000 8d1fa000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8d74c000 8d781000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
84d8e000 84dcc000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8e8f0000 8e8fa000   usbprint usbprint.sys Sat Jan 19 01:14:40 2008 (47919550)
8e8cc000 8e8d9000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:14:09 2008 (47919531)
8e8b5000 8e8ca000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8d1e0000 8d1eb000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8e694000 8e6a0000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8e6a0000 8e6c1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8071a000 80729000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
80729000 80773000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
84f1d000 84f56000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
8e7c0000 8e7d3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8d1ae000 8d1ba000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
80604000 80680000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80680000 8068d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
980a0000 982a2000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 07:39:34 2009 (49EDB076)
806d3000 806dc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
a05e9000 a05fb000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)
a05d4000 a05e8580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)

Unloaded modules:
8e9b8000 8e9c0000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8518d000 8519a000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8519a000 851a5000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
851a5000 851ad000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8e684000 8e68d000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 000000e1 de434fe8 00000000 00000000
```


----------



## professor_skunk (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi

As I had already posted, the crash only happens when I try and back-up using Acronis to my network drive, so uninstalling Acronis to test if I have solved the problem may be a self-determining test.

I have contacted Acronis to see if they have a solution, or further advice.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

So, if you uninstall Acronis - then there's not a problem! :0)
Seriously, it's possible that the Acronis program is corrupted.

In general, I recommend uninstalling any problem program for a couple of reasons:
- to test (the removal may reveal another issue that causes BSOD's)
- to remove as many traces of the program as is possible (as some programs only update newer files - and not all files. So if there's a corruption in a file that has the newest data, it won't get replaced).

You can either obtain an updated version of Acronis from them (which may contain a fix for this specific issue), or you can reinstall your current copy of Acronis (if there isn't a fix for this specific issue). Depending on how you obtained your copy of Acronis, you may even be able to download it from their website (in order to get a fresh copy of the current version - and that'd tend to rule out problems with the previous installer).

Good luck!


----------



## professor_skunk (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi John

I followed your advice and uninstalled the Acronis product. I contacted Acronis who did everything in their power to blame someone, or something, else but when confronted with incontrovertible evidence that it was, in fact, their crappy drivers causing the problem, they told me to download their new, shiny, bullet-proof and (in their words) 'flawless' product Workstation Back-up and Recovery which I did. Following installation I gave it a run and guess what? It crashed my system! Same errors as before.

So, I've decided I do not need an Acronis in my life and I'll just use first principles in backing up my system.

I want to thank you for your efforts and really very good support. Acronis could learn a thing or two by hanging out with real IT pros, so maybe you have a couple of intern positions available for some senior Acronis managers?

All the best,

The Prof


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't be sure that this is entirely an Acronis issue - but the lack of BSOD's when the product is removed is compelling evidence.

Here's a hypothetical scenario that could cause this:
If program A (any other program) writes to memory assigned to program B (Acronis), and then exits - there won't be a crash. But, as soon as program B (Acronis) accesses that memory, it'll crash - and there won't be any evidence of the actual driver that caused the crash.


----------



## vjineo (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi,
I'm also facing the same problem. It happens when i copy a large file via wifi (network share) or download using torrent at speeds greater than 800KBps (approx). I'm kind of puzzled how you guys came to the conclusion that it's Acronis backup solution softwares fault. It's clearly the wireless adapter's fault.
Let me check for any active threads....

Thanks,
vijay


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The memory dump file produced by the BSOD pointed directly to Acronis as the primary probable cause of the crash.


----------

